# something new we added...



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

...to our etsy shop. We changed the name to reflect a new direction we are taking to "Whitcomb Manor Teas and Treasures. We just added some hand blended teas you might love. Check it out https://www.etsy.com/shop/WhitcombManor?ref=pr_shop_more


----------

